# Cloudy urine



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced cloudy urine. It looks like there's powder in my urine, it's very cloudy. Any ideas what this could be from? Any thoughts would be helpfulThank you.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

If the appearance of your urine has changed to what you describe within a recent time frame (days or weeks) it needs to be checked out. Probably a urinary tract infection.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

This is also a sign that you are not drinking enough fluids. you need to push the fluids and see what happens.Denise


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

If I overeat or perhaps not drink enough fluid, my urine gets cloudy. I really notice it for a few hours after I really pig out.


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

i've had that.. it just kind of comes and goes.. doesn't seem to be a big deal..


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

It can mean an infection, but it doesn't necessarily mean infection. I've had cloudy urine when I've had no infection. I learned something here: I didn't know it could be because of not drinking enough. Thanks!


----------

